# Postfix NOQUEUE Sender address triggers Filter amavis



## thommy (7. März 2018)

> Mar  4 23:03:41 srvweb01 postfix/smtpd[64360]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from wmta-041.wish.com[144.2.144.41]: <bounces@mail.wish.com>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<bounces@mail.wish.com> to=<*****@*********.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail.wish.com>



Versteh ich das grad richtig, dass die Mail vom amavis aussortiert wurde / werden sollte? Erstaunlich dabei ist: Die Mail von diesem Logeintrag wurde zugestellt. Eine weitere 6min später eines anderen Absenders aber nicht - allerdings unterscheidet sich der Logeintrag nur in der Absendermail:



> Mar  4 23:09:18 srvweb01 postfix/smtpd[64718]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from smtpout3.eu.briteverify.com[54.247.104.232]: <admin@origindata.com>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<admin@origindata.com> to=<****@**************.com> proto=SMTP helo=<smtpout.briteverify.com>


----------



## Till (7. März 2018)

Der obige Eintrag hat nichts mit aussortieren einer Mail zu tun.


----------



## thommy (7. März 2018)

ok, danke. was soll mir der eintrag dann sonst sagen?


----------



## Till (7. März 2018)

Eine Email wurde von Postfix an Amavis übergeben, dies passiert mit jeder Email, und hat nichts mit aussortieren von mails zu tun.


----------

